# Beginner hex stocking question



## Fieryone (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi, I am new to this and wanted to get some advice to how to stock my aquarium. I have a 28 gallon hex, I also have a bubble stone and wall for extra aeration. 

This is what i was thinking:

6 black skirt tetras
4 panda corys
10 neon tetras

Do I have room for harlequin rasboras as well? Are all of these fish compatible? Which should i introduce first? How long do i wait in between the differing types? Will they cover all the different stratas?

Thanks


----------



## AvocadoPuffDude (Jan 20, 2011)

The general rule for a long time was one inch of fish per gallon.
Now, kindly throw that idea out, it's far from accurate.
Let's try again. One inch of SLENDER fish per gallon - that would include your black skirts and your neons (I'd suggest cardinal tetras over neons, more color, heartier fish, but that's just me) and your cories I would count as one cory for every gallon and a half.
The black skirts and neons would add up to 16 gallons, the cories, another 6 gallons, that's 22 of your 28 gallons "used."
It's NOT a hard and fast rule, and is clearly vague, but it's somewhere to start.
Here's the thing, once you have your fish in and the tanks settle down, it finds it's own equilibrium. If you have too many fish, they'll start dying off or getting sick. If they remain healthy for several months, then you know you're doing alright.
All the fish are compatible, but know that most barbs tend to be on the nippier side - that is, they might nip the fins if another fish has long flowing fins and swims slowly - such as a betta. However, the neons are quick enough to avoid them, and the barbs don't usually hassle the cories (plus the cories are kinda tough.)
You have nothing that would be at the surface, think of hatchet fish, copeina gutatta, killie fish, half beaks, or just look around in the aquarium store, see which fish swim at the surface, and do some research before you buy them.
DO NOT ADD ALL YOUR FISH AT ONCE! Start out VERY SLOWLY - make sure you tank is cycled first, maybe add a couple black skirts at first, wait a week, add a couple more, etc.
Good luck to you!!!


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

sound good, however if you like variety then yours is fine, but if you like lets say more of one kind which can be nicer sometimes then maybe it would go more like

4x panda corys
15x neon tetras

or

4x panda corys
10x black skirt tetras.

also if you do plan on the neon tetra line then let me suggest that cardinal tetras are a lot more hardy as neons are known for all sort of disease, they even got a disease named after them. Cardinal tetra are the same basically, just a bit bigger and more hardier.

hope this helps


----------



## Fieryone (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanx, I'm gonna think and research more.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

"but if you like lets say more of one kind which can be nicer sometimes then maybe it would go more like"

Cossie, your great and all, but please, add some punctuation to some of your posts! I had to read this three times for it to make sense! Sorry and all, but please... 



but if you like more of one kind which can be nicer sometimes, then maybe it would go more like:


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

okay, i am just used to using text talk on facebook etc.....

Ill try and be more formal.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

In short- yes you can add a small group of harlequins. The order of introduction doesn't mean anything at all.


----------

